# Best plan of attack for 12 Cottage Septic+Well



## evangreene (Oct 29, 2018)

Hey everyone, I am starting a business where I will be building (6) 1 bedroom units (cabin style) to start and then expanding another (6) 1 bedroom units over the next 3 years. 

The units will be separated from each other by 50-75 feet along a main road and this is my first time building something where I will require well and septic system install. I will be consulting with a plumber and septic installer for the project, but wanted to learn a little bit about what is out there before I start asking around so that I am somewhat knowledgable about what is going to be happening. 

I am wondering if it would be wise to instal a well for every so many units, is there a larger commercial system that could pump water to all units once I expand to my 12? I basically want to be able to do it right from the beginning so that when I expand I have everything in place. 

For the septic system I am also wondering what the best plan of attack would be? Could I have a tank for each unit that runs to a centralized line from each unit that runs along my road to eventually find its way to a leach field? Once again, I am completely new to this stuff and looking to learn. Any advise would be awesome! 

Attached is my site plan for the first 6 units (rough).


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

do you have a credit card?


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Let's shut this one down early.


Thread closed.


----------

